# &quot;MIni-Ruckler&quot; beim Streamen



## Palabubble (15. Januar 2014)

Heyho,

ich hab jetz neulich, nachdem ichs schon seit langem mal ausprobieren wollte, versucht zu Streamen, musste dann aber feststellen, das es irgendwie nicht läuft. 
Ich hab (laut ingame anzeige) akzeptable fps-Werte von 35-40+, aber trotzdem wirkt es als ob ich nur 20 oder weniger fps hätte, aufgrund der im Titel beschrieben "Mini-Ruckler" (ich weiß nicht wie ichs besser beschreiben soll  ).
Ist da evtl. mein Rechner zu schwach? (ASRock Extreme4, AMD Phenom X4 975, 660Ti2GB, 8GB Ram, Win7 64)
Laut meinem Kumpel war aufm Stream nix von den Rucklern zu sehen.
Ich hab halt auch 2 Monitore, is das für die Graka dann vllt zu viel bei 2Monitoren + Stream?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Mal genauer: wo genau hast Du die Ruckler? Bei Dir WENN du grad einen Stream "sendest", oder auch bei den Zuschauern? Generell ist für Streaming vor allem die CPU sehr wichtig, da kann es schon eng werden mit Deinem AMD X4. Vielleicht teste mal mit geringeren Einstellungen oder weniger FPS, ob sich das dann bessert. Zudem schalte alles "unnötige" ab, selbst Virenscanner. Und evtl auch bei Dir im Spiel etwas weniger Details einstellen.

 Vlt. hilft Dir hier auch was weiter Live Streams selbst gemacht - Hardware, DSL-Speed, How to und praktische Tipps


----------



## Palabubble (15. Januar 2014)

Also laut meinem Freund hat er als Zuschauer davon nix gemerkt.
Ich weiß auch nich ob ruckler das problem richtig beschreibt  Es sieht irgendwie so aus als wenn ich stroboskoplicht im zimmer hätte oder der bildschirm am flimmern ist, aber halt durchgehend die ganze zeit


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Komische Sache - und ohne Stream ist das nicht so, also ALLES gleich bis auf den Stream? 

 Wie ist es denn mit nur einem Monitor? Sind die sehr unterschiedlich, und wie sind die angeschlossen?


----------



## Palabubble (15. Januar 2014)

Grad eben hab ichs nochmal versucht und jetz lief alles flüssig, der einzige unterschied war das ich letztesmal in OBS Monitoraufnahme als einstellung hatte und dieses mal nur fensteraufnahme.
ja gut immerhin steht da auch extra dran, dass monitoraufnahme sehr viel leistung zieht wenn man win7 aero design aktiviert hat...
gut, das wirds dann wohl gewesen sein


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

Du nutzt Aero? ^^  wusste gar nicht, dass das "Gamer" jemals aktiviert haben   wenn es nun geht, is ja alles okay - ansonsten überleg mal, ob Du Aero wirklich brauchst


----------



## shirib (16. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du nutzt Aero? ^^  wusste gar nicht, dass das "Gamer" jemals aktiviert haben   wenn es nun geht, is ja alles okay - ansonsten überleg mal, ob Du Aero wirklich brauchst


 Hey, nichts gegen Aero!


----------

